# Why? Just why?



## Thorinwaits (Nov 2, 2016)

Why is it that all the workshops and tuning specialists are closed at the weekend?
Have I spotted a business opportunity?
Surely most enthusiasts are off work at the weekend and would enjoy browsing a store full of lovely stainless and billet cut aluminium parts as well as having their cars tuned . 
It makes no sense to me.
I'd close on Tuesday and Wednesday and open all weekend.


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

Thorinwaits said:


> Why is it that all the workshops and tuning specialists are closed at the weekend?
> Have I spotted a business opportunity?
> Surely most enthusiasts are off work at the weekend and would enjoy browsing a store full of lovely stainless and billet cut aluminium parts as well as having their cars tuned .
> It makes no sense to me.
> I'd close on Tuesday and Wednesday and open all weekend.


I set up a meet at APS at Brackley many years ago. Ed opened up all day Saturday, put on some grub and soft drinks. Remaps were done aplenty, lots of modding was done on that day.

If you can get numbers together, most tuning workshops will open on a Saturday, but nobody is going to open up for a couple of hours for a map and a Milltek.


----------

